# Salmon questions?



## kitkat_fizzy (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey! I am in the process of making gravlax and I'm unsure about a couple things. First off my filet is a bit uneven. Its 1 inch at its thickest and about 1/2 to 3/4 inch at its thinnest. will it cure unevenly? I put equal parts sea salt to sugar and some dried dill on it and set it in the fridge with a 20 pound weight. Will this damage the filet? And finally Is 24 hours enough to fully cure this fish? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking 

I've never made gravlax but the Barefoot Contessa has a recipe for that. She cures it for at least two days. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/gravlax-with-mustard-sauce-recipe.html


----------



## puffin3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Turn the fillet over now and put the weight back on then keep it in the fridge for another 24 hours.
The most important thing is what type of salmon are you using? Atlantic salmon is considered the best species for making gravlax.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Oct 15, 2015)

Getting a wild caught Atlantic salmon is virtually impossible for the majority of people. Farm raised would be ok but but coho or sockeye would be best and what I use. Of couse, living in the NW, I am spoiled with all the fresh salmon available. I've made gravlox several times and coho was perfect. 

To answer your question, I don't think thickness matters as long as you keep turning the fish and keep the weight even.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2015)

I always brine it for several days. I also always use a bit of alcohol (brandy, akvavit, or vodka). Some people use lemon juice instead of alcohol. Yes, turn it over about every 12 hours and the differing thickness shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## puffin3 (Oct 20, 2015)

Lance Bushrod said:


> Getting a wild caught Atlantic salmon is virtually impossible for the majority of people. Farm raised would be ok but but coho or sockeye would be best and what I use. Of couse, living in the NW, I am spoiled with all the fresh salmon available. I've made gravlox several times and coho was perfect.
> 
> To answer your question, I don't think thickness matters as long as you keep turning the fish and keep the weight even.


As a former commercial fisherman here on BC's West Coast I can attest to how good sockeye and coho are in a gravlax. I've used farm raised Atlantic salmon and IMO it's the best for texture. Especially with the larger fillets.
I find coho to be a bit too delicate and the fillets a bit too small for gravlax but tasty.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Puffin! I'll try that soon, then. 
I can buy matching peices and it should
be the ticket.


----------



## maya665 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you Puffin


----------

